# Found how to do a DIY sweep...



## lexi88

I know a few girls really wanna know how to do it
some frown apon it
some are just interested in how you do it

Just found out a great explenation 



> Basically 2 fingers in with lube, as high as he can go, feel out for a round bump, it will have a dimple indent in middle. The size of the dimple in the middle that he can put two fingers on will tell you how ready you are.
> 
> If he cant even reach cervix bump then its too high ( i doubt that will be your case as you are nearly due)
> 
> Once he has two fingers in the dimple bit if he can fit them in ( thats 2cm dilated if he can) he needs to keep his fingers in the dimple and then use them to stretch by moving each finger away from the other so fingers together to fingers apart posistion and do it all the way round the cervix in a circular motion. He will probably feel what feels like a bit of string running round the edge of this little circle, that the bit your aiming for, just get him to stretch it out as much as he can without hurting you.
> 
> do it for a couple of minutes if you can bear it and rinse and repeat every day. He will probably be able to tell you how dilated you are and if its changing each day too. Just make sure hands are very clean and you are relaxed. Remember if it hurts abit he is doing it right but you shouldnt be in too much pain, thats not the point of it.
> 
> Not medical advice from me, just personal experience from a lady who has gone 4 days over with both her babies and got a lesson from midwife on how to check.


Well i found my cervix easy peesy today (a sign maybe :shrug: lol) and felt the hole.. but TMI SORRY ... my 2nd finger couldnt reach it :dohh: no DIY sweep myself
so back to bouncin on my ball !!!


----------



## celestek89

im going to show OH this and see if he'll help me haha


----------



## AriannasMama

Hmm. I am 75% effaced and 1cm dilated but I can't seem to find my cervix, lol. Maybe I have short fingers :shrug:


----------



## Fiore

Ohhh I'm too much of a whimp to try this!x


----------



## mumandco

I'm the same I can reach with one finger and it goes in but as soon as it comes to trying to get the second finger in there's no chance lol i keep asking oh but he keeps saying no :( so guess I'm either going to have to keep trying bymyself or wait another 2weeks for midwife


----------



## Jen1802

Tried to convince DH there to give it a go but he's having none of it! LOL


----------



## jollygood000

I can easily get 1 finger in my cervix but my index finger just cant fit, I can get the tip of both in but thats it, I know for a fact my husband wont entertain this... although he was threatening me with a knitting needle this morning... he really was only joking lol xx


----------



## lexi88

Karl would have told me to jog on! LOL


----------



## sept2010

lmao...if i even mention this to my OH...he would probably faint...he would be too scared about harming LO... xx


----------



## lil-lauren

Lol ill be saving this info on my phone!!!! X


----------



## lexi88

Oh and one leg on floor other leg up as high as u can (foot on bed,chest of drawers if u can) is better to check urself rather than layin down


----------



## mum140381

came across this old post thought it was interesting might be worth a go if your due ;)


----------



## SparklesHeart

If I go over, like I have every time, I will try this! Thanks &#128077;


----------



## NerdyMama

I just tried to convince my midwife to do one today but she said she wouldn't but when she checked I was also just one cm dilated and cervix was hard :( she said if she even tried at this point all that would give me is cramps and some bleeding. She said sweeps work a lot better if you are 2 cm dilated and soft cervix. I was going to have my hubby do it (and he would, he is such a trooper) but if its just going to cause nothing then I'm going to wait a bit longer... I think lol


----------



## CormacksGirl

That is a whole lot of nope!!!:haha:


----------



## sg0720

Lmao ladies your comments made me laugh my oh would not have any of this either he has already told me not to try anything to make the baby come let him come when he's ready I told him he doesn't understand how I feel by 37-38 weeks I am way past ready lol

This is good info I didn't know when they sweep they go inside that hole n scrape around I thought it was around the cervix!!


----------



## sg0720

I just had my husband read that and he started reading some of the comments and laughed he said now everyone is going to do this he said "I am not trying that, that's nasty" lol


----------



## MrsHudson

CormacksGirl said:


> That is a whole lot of nope!!!:haha:

Agreed! LOL. No way DH would do this nor do I want him to haha.


----------



## LittleLala

I feel like this is definitely something to leave to the professionals!!! Imagine if something went wrong, ah the guilt! Just causing some bleeding and creating a chance for infection... Eek.
Keeping my (and Dh's) fingers as far away from my cervix as possible, thank you! Haha.


----------



## Loulabear22

Ive had two sweeps by my midwife and one attempted by dh! He could find my cervix but that was all really his knuckles and hands wouldn't allow any access to the actual cervix opening as to do that he felt he needed to insert his whole hand, which was a no! Lol! But it was just a guide really to see if my cervix had come any more forward since first sweep...... Guess what neither professional sweeps or dh basically doing nothing more than ' fingering' me ( tmi) have worked! Baby is not budging xxx


----------



## AP

Wow, there is no way I'd let *anyone* do this, except a professional health provider. :shock:


----------



## Kathleen

Ahhh! No no no! There's 'clean' and then there's sterile, there's a reason why midwives are particular about sterile gloves. 
My OH has been begging me to let him do this but I've seen his nails! :nope:

Saying that though he asked how we can dtd when that's not sterile and I couldn't answer properly.


----------



## sg0720

Your oh is a brave one haha


----------



## mum140381

my oh checked my cervix as i couldn't reach he said its very soft like lips and he could get his finger in so i presume at least 1cm :) yes he washed his hands short nails and tbh was probably more gentle than fore play x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Ha! There's no way DH would even attempt this! He's even gone right off sex! I've got sterile gloves etc still from my previous job (first responder) so could give it a try but he wouldn't even entertain the idea! Lol!


----------



## NerdyMama

My oh attempted one last night. I've now lost my plug so I guess we will see if it progresses more :) my oh is amazing and he is the most squeemish guy, I think he is just excited to see baby jack lmao


----------



## Sinead82

Omg no no no!! Far too much potential for damage from an untrained hand! Defo not worth the risk, I'd rather suffer the extra pregnancy time!


----------



## Loulabear22

I think if we was all attempting to break our waters then Id agree wayyyy to dangerous, however its part of ur vagina that most peoples ohs have felt many a times if they've ever done foreplay, especially just before fertile time of the month when its that low! A penis has been sat in sweaty boxers all day, has residue urine on the tip and we don't question shoving that in our foof, but a just washed clean hand we query? But I think to much fiddling probably isn't the wisest of ideas lol xx


----------



## ellahopesky

Loulabear22 said:


> I think if we was all attempting to break our waters then Id agree wayyyy to dangerous, however its part of ur vagina that most peoples ohs have felt many a times if they've ever done foreplay, especially just before fertile time of the month when its that low! A penis has been sat in sweaty boxers all day, has residue urine on the tip and we don't question shoving that in our foof, but a just washed clean hand we query? But I think to much fiddling probably isn't the wisest of ideas lol xx

Completely agree, doesn't make any sense to get all squeamish about it. no different from foreplay really :shrug:


----------



## LittleLala

Haha my foreplay would never, ever, include fingers skimming and stretching the inside of my cervix :haha: each to their own I guess!


----------



## ellahopesky

:haha: I meant it's no different hygiene wise lol although im sure contact could've been made without realising :haha: tbh as long as you're not trying to break your waters or poking any foreign objects up there, you're good to give it a go. Each to their own :flower:


----------



## RaquelDee

The difference is that a penis cannot enter your cervix due to size. Anything below the cervix is fine - foreplay, intercourse, whatever. Actually trying to push something into and beyond your cervix is better left to the professionals. It stays good and closed most of the time for a reason.


----------

